# How can my British husband stay longer?



## IKSMOM

Hello, 

I am currently in UK for a visit. Will be back to Singapore soon to apply for my UK residency. 

My husband, who is a British citizen will be coming to Singapore as well. 

I understand that it my UK residency may take slightly longer than 3 months.

1. How long can a British citizen stay in Singapore for?

2. Is there any visa he can apply for in case the application takes longer than 3 months? 

3. Should he apply before we leave for Singapore or can he apply while he is in Singapore?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## simonsays

For British passport holders, they get 30 day upon arrival, which can be made 90 day if asked at the point of entry.

A british citizen can stay here as long as he / she has a visa .. !! i.e. as above - upon expiry, he / she can run to Malaysia or Thailand and step back after a few days, and ICA should stamp another 30 day or 90 dya.

There is no pass for short stay. Are you a Singaporean ? if so, you could apply for Long Term visa for him, under your name.


----------



## IKSMOM

ecureilx said:


> For British passport holders, they get 30 day upon arrival, which can be made 90 day if asked at the point of entry.
> 
> A british citizen can stay here as long as he / she has a visa .. !! i.e. as above - upon expiry, he / she can run to Malaysia or Thailand and step back after a few days, and ICA should stamp another 30 day or 90 dya.
> 
> There is no pass for short stay. Are you a Singaporean ? if so, you could apply for Long Term visa for him, under your name.


Thank you very much for your reply. 

I have few questions with regards to your information. 

1. You mentioned that my husband can ask for 90 day stay upon entry. I assume this will be at the Immigration Checkpoint? Simply ask the officer upon arrival?

2. Yes I am a Singaporean. How and Where do I apply for Long Term visa for him? Do I do it here while I am in the UK (visiting)? Or do I apply for it when I arrive in Singapore with him? Where do I apply? 

Thank you once again but I lost touch with Singapore affairs/know-how/where as I have been living abroad for a long time.

Kind regards.


----------



## simonsays

answers:

Yes, ask the ICA officer at arrival

LTVP - look up the info at ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore


----------



## lorgnette

I recommend you apply e-VP- an online service. He might be eligible for LTVP+
ICA - Visitor whose Spouse is a Singapore Citizen (SC) or Singapore Permanent Resident (SPR)


----------



## IKSMOM

Thank you all. I will look into the links and hopefully all my queries answered. 

Kind regards.


----------



## kaikwong

Just take a day trip to Malaysia or Batam and will be automatically renew 30 days when coming back to SG.


----------



## simonsays

kaikwong: not a good idea, especially in the current climate .. 

I know enough who used to do visa runs and of late, like clockwork, including those who did their first run, were chopped 7 days upon return and told that they will absolutely get no extension unless they fly back to their country of origin .. and return.


----------



## IKSMOM

Thank you all for your input. At least I know I can apply for my husband's long stay visa whilst in Singapore.


----------



## SwissSing

Hi IKMOM,

Can you please advise if you managed to get the Long Term Visit Pass + for your husband. Did you apply online before you arrive or only when your husband is in Singapore ? How long does it take to be approved. My husband and I are planning to move back to Singapore in July and wonder if he can get a LTVP+ We have been married for almost 8 years and living in Switzerland for 9 years. I'm not working so I cannot apply for a dependent pass for him. 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## simonsays

to apply Long Term Pass, you need to input the DE Card # in the application, which you can only get when your husband lands here .. 

For Long term pass or LTVP +, ICA needs the pay slips and Tax returns and CPF statement. Not sure how you can clear that hurdle.

Processing takes between 2 weeks to 2 months ..

even if you are working, if you are a SC (as I presume you are, based on your writing) you cannot get a DP !! DP is only for spouses of EP Holders


----------

